# Warning light - (fuel gauge)



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

When the low fuel warning light comes on, how many litres of fuel is left? My light just came on and I'm just trying to figure out how far I can go.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

I usualy have another 8-9 litres left (about 80kms)


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I have had any where from 5 to 8 liters left, after the warning light comes on.

Greg



ERBell said:


> When the low fuel warning light comes on, how many litres of fuel is left? My light just came on and I'm just trying to figure out how far I can go.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

When I fill up after the warning light has just appeared I'm usually able to get 50 litres in the tank. On the basis that its supposedly a 60 litre tank........work it out.


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

The manual says that the light comes on when there is 10 litres left. I found this to be pretty accurate.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

One my very first fill-up last week my light came on as I was actually pulling into the gas station. I put 52.5 litres in at that point.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------

